# Grunt call



## Shagee415 (Nov 15, 2013)

Grunt call I made yesterday for this weekends hunt. Leaving today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 15, 2013)

Slick. I like it. Bucks are running hard here. Hope it works out. Kill a big one.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sweet Kevin. Yeah it should be prime time where I hunt in Louisiana. Thanks.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 15, 2013)

Sharp looking call. Working together, we can wipe out plastic accordion tubes in out lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 15, 2013)

lets do it. I don't like the plastic tubes plus they sound better to me any how with a wood exhaust


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 15, 2013)

I need to learn to take better pics. dang that looks bad.


----------



## Woodman (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks really fine. Good hunting.


----------



## justturnin (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, now this is beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank yall


----------

